# Official ICC T20 WC 2009 thread



## pr.itdude (Jun 3, 2009)

Guys, 
We all know that T20 World cup is just going to begin from *5th  June 2009* and will end on *21st June 2009*. Here are a lots of cricket fans and critics in this forum. So, we can all discuss about every match of 2009 ICC T20 World Cup here. 

Cheer for your team and discuss their performance in the last match and results. Give your reviews about upcoming matches from team combinations to opponents strength.

In short its *T20 bonanza* starting again !!! 
So just shout hard for your team........!!! 
*
Here are some of the info about ICC T20 world cup 2009,*

ICC T20 World Cup 2009 is coming where *12 teams* are going to participates for the tournament and all the teams are divides in the four groups as shown below :



*# Group A :* India, Bangladesh, Ireland
*# Group B :* Pakistan, England, Netherland
*# Group C :* Australia, Sri Lanka, West Indies
*# Group D :* South Africa, New Zealand, Scotland
 *
The ICC T20 World Cup 2009* will be starting from Friday, June 5, 2009 and the first match is between the teams England and Netherlands, of Group B live from London.

*T20 World Cup Ends as of 21st June, 2009*
*Full schedule of the T20 World cup 2009 as Under : *

05, June 2009  = England v Netherlands  (D/N)  , London
06, June 2009  = New Zealand v Scotland  , London
06, June 2009  = Australia v West Indies , London
*06, June 2009  = India v Bangladesh (D/N) , Nottingham*
07, June 2009  =  South Africa v Scotland , London
07, June 2009  = England v Pakistan (D/N), London
08, June 2009  = Bangladesh v Ireland, Nottingham
08, June 2009  =  Australia v Sri Lanka (D/N) , Nottingham
09, June 2009  =  Pakistan v Netherlands ,  London
09, June 2009  =  New Zealand v South Africa (D/N) ,  London
10, June 2009  =  Sri Lanka v West Indies ,  Nottingham
*10, June 2009  = India v Ireland (D/N) ,   Nottingham*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*T20 World Cup 2009 -Super Eight*

11, June 2009  = Ire  v NZ , Nottingham
11, June 2009  = Eng v SA (D/N) , Nottingham
12, June 2009  = Pak v SL , London
*12, June 2009  = Ind v WI (D/N) ,  London*
13, June 2009  = SA v WI , London
13, June 2009  = NZ v Pak (D/N) , London
14, June 2009  = Ire v SL , London
*14, June 2009  = Eng v Ind (D/N) , London*
15, June 2009  = Ire v Pak , London
15, June 2009  = Eng v WI (D/N) , London
16, June 2009  = NZ v SL , Nottingham
*16, June 2009  = Ind v SA (D/N), Nottingham*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
T20 World Cup 2009 -Semi Final*

18, June 2009  = 1st Semi-Final , Nottingham
19, June 2009  = 2nd Semi-Final (D/N) ,  London
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
T20 World Cup 2009 -Final*

21, June 2009  = Final , London
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

is t20 world cup a big deal?

our stupid media going gaga over it. dhoni ke dhurandhar, team india etc. blah blah...aakhir kyo team india nahi jeet payi new zealand se.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry for the fans of Netherland and Scotland, but i cant do more there is only 10 options available for the poll !!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 3, 2009)

@ Joker, might be bcoz that was practice match nd our ace players were not playing.........
But lets hope _aaj ka match to jeet jaye ind_......!!!

And media.......uhmm..._ab to adat si ho gayi hai._......


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 4, 2009)

India won the practice match against PAK
Pak : 158/6 (20.0)
Ind : 159/1 (17.0)

So india is getting to rythm......


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 4, 2009)

what a joke....... Umar Gul bowled total of 10 balls in 17th over (2nb,2wd)........
rohit played a fantastic knock of 80(53).

nd ind won on a wide ball..........
pak is not gonna to reach semi-final.........!!!


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

t20 is fluke.


----------



## appserver (Jun 4, 2009)

So, Indians still maintains the record. Rohit batting was such a treat to watch. If he is in fine tune, this dude can do any magic. Raina is another superman for India. This team looks much stronger than the last T20 WC Indian squad. 

Watch out...

1. Viru [ Can bowl] 
2. Gambhir
3. Raina [Can bowl, thanks to IPL]
4. Rohit [Can bowl, thanks to IPL]
5. Yuvi [Can bowl]
6. Dhoni
7. Y.Pathan [Can bowl]
8. I.Pathan [ All-Rounder?]
9. Bhajji [ Can bat]
10. I.Sharma
11. R.P.Singh or P.Kumar [Can bat].

Can't even imagine if India can lose a match from here. They should lift the cup flawlessly!


----------



## Coool (Jun 4, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> Sorry for the fans of Netherland and Scotland, but i cant do more there is only 10 options available for the poll !!!



how can you miss the winners???


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ sorry bhai galti ho gyi...........par kya karu........i hv to choose 10 teams only...!! 
okk......neth nd scot fans can vote by posting a reply..........


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 4, 2009)

to other members,

i hv spent a considerable tym for writing this thread............so if u  r interestd a little bit..........vote ur team........


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am looking forward to T20 WC. Supporting India offcourse. 

Last night match was an easy win for India. Rohit batted really well. The only gripe I feel now is except Ishant Shrama other bowlers have lost their rhythm. They need to bounce back in the upcoming games.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am looking forward to T20 WC. Supporting India offcourse. 

Last night match was an easy win for India. Rohit batted really well. The only gripe I feel now is except Ishant Shrama other bowlers have lost their rhythm. They need to bounce back in the upcoming games.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 4, 2009)

Another Cricket thread?


----------



## Coool (Jun 4, 2009)

^ Yeah!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 4, 2009)

^^


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 6, 2009)

Fantastic start of this t20 WC........

Netherland beat England in a thrilling last over..........
thats the magic to T20....!!!!


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jun 6, 2009)

@thread owner
wish u shud add Netherlands to the POLL list..  yesterday's match was a great piece of cricket from the dutch..


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jun 6, 2009)

also i heard that in the Super Eight even if India comes 2nd in their group india will be considered as A1 and not as A2.!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 6, 2009)

When will the match be starting today?


----------



## Coool (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ 10PM


----------



## Pragadheesh (Jun 6, 2009)

Even t20 world cup is turning out like ipl2.. bagful of surprises. gayle's blast made another unseeded team winning seeded Australia.  Wish aussies get eliminated in the 1st round..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 7, 2009)

India makes 180.
Let's see whether they can defend it or not.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 7, 2009)

Opposite to the upsets of WC...(first Dutch beating eng, then wi thrashing aus)

India finally make a comfortable win in the end.....
thnx to yuvi's knock nd fantastic bowling performance by Ojha.....

What a catch...taken by yuvi.....


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 7, 2009)

nd yes....superb batting by gayle in wi vs aus match.....just insane batting... he put a six out of the stadium...on the roads.....!!! gr8 !!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2009)

but dropper an easy one mins later  yuvraj and ojha both deserve MoM


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 7, 2009)

Ojha making t20 debut.....nd yuvi had played such knocks earlier too nd he's experienced.........
so its apt of Ojha getting the MoM...!!


----------



## appserver (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't know why Mr. Captain Cool promote himself as an one down player when Raina is in such a brilliant form?  He easily spoiled the run rate on that day, as his batting was so dull and pathetic. If Yuvi had failed to make those quick 40, I think Bangladesh definitely would have disappointed Indians again.

Gayle is my man! Whoa.. when you say "no fear" its none other than this gentleman, awesome display of some great talent. I always love to see Ponting's face when he loses against minnows or to the underdogs! 

England has escaped from the trash, now its between Pakistan and Netherlands. Pakistan has a poor NRR than the Dutch. They have to beat Netherlands by a big margin. 
Go Go Oranges!

Now if Irish beats the Bangla and Srilanka beats the Aussies, it would be the farewell day for Bangla and Aussies!


----------



## appserver (Jun 9, 2009)

Yay!! 08th June was the farewell day for both Aussies and Bangla. 

Aussies showed a very ordinary performance in this WC. Though they have a formidable line up, there is no T20 specialist in the team except Warner and Symmo. However their main strength is their test cricket form, which should be much appreciated. Hope the Ashes is going to be very interesting this time. 

Now today is another interesting day! If Netherlands beats Pakistan or if Pakistan beats the Dutch with the lesser NRR then it is going to be another farewell for a recognized team called Pakistan!  Lets see, can't wait!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 9, 2009)

yeh.......aus getting out in the first round........!!! 

It would be gr8 for the game if dutch beat pak......!!!

but if pak clears to s8, then there might be a chance of ind v/s pak again.........which is above than all.........


----------



## appserver (Jun 10, 2009)

Dutch! 

So India is going to miss Viru, that is definitely not a good news! Kaarthick as the replacement is not a great decision, I think fearless Pandey should have been given an opportunity.

And whats wrong with Dhoni and the media? 

Yesterday the match between the proteas and black caps was thrilling. But I guess the kiwis played with lesser seriousness than the proteas.

India and Ireland today, hope June 10th is not Saint patrick's day!


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 10, 2009)

^^ Actually you should hope it is.. 
Cause then the players would be drunk and not allowed to play


----------



## appserver (Jun 10, 2009)

^
Are you talking about Patrick's day? It is considered to be the lucky day for the Irish. Remember they thrashed Pakistan on this day in the previous 50 overs WC?


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 10, 2009)

no way.......ye to india ka day hai......as its "Budh-day" 

very bad news regarding sehwag.......!!!
Karthik is fine......he played some superb innings in ipl2.....!!!


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 11, 2009)

i support England.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 11, 2009)

@app...
they do drink too on that day... ALOT i should say  lol


----------



## appserver (Jun 11, 2009)

Though the victory was pleasing, lot of things are quite disturbing. 

Look Mr. Dhoni, understand that you are not in a good form, so now your position is not number 3. apparently you are spoiling the run rate also. That place is for Raina. Step in next to Yuvraj and that's your lucky number too!

And bowlers, you people bowl like kids in the final overs! What is that, like you spray the ball all over the pitch, forgetting the basics?  That is the typical Agarkar thingi!
Bowl straight and that's enough! 

Dhoni, If you won the toss please always chase. Don't experiment too much, like you did against Bangi! Your teams has a very good batting depth and kindly use it for chasing!

Reiterating, you guys are champs and won't be champ always so play sincerly! 8)


----------



## appserver (Jun 11, 2009)

ancientrites said:


> i support England.



Your sense of humor is noteworthy!


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 11, 2009)

appserver said:


> Your sense of humor is noteworthy!



I have seen almost all cricketers many times in Dubai.They come on visits for gold shopping.these English players are friendly and jolly all the time unlike our Indian team who behave likes superstars.secondly i don't like that kind of attitude.
For many many years i have been supporting english team and i dont think there is any wrong in it,we do have the term "democracy"


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 11, 2009)

Ireland LOL


----------



## appserver (Jun 11, 2009)

ancientrites,

Where are you from?  Dubai? 

Friendly, Jolly, all are fine, but just for this, the world cup is too much I say! 

FYI I am for Kiwis this time. 8)


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 11, 2009)

So here r S8's matches schedule..........

T20 World Cup 2009 -Super Eight

11, June 2009 = Ire  v NZ , Nottingham
11, June 2009 = Eng v SA (D/N) , Nottingham
12, June 2009 = Pak v SL , London
12, June 2009 = Ind v WI (D/N) , London
13, June 2009 = SA v WI , London
13, June 2009 = NZ v Pak (D/N) , London
14, June 2009 = Ire v SL , London
14, June 2009 = Eng v Ind (D/N) , London
15, June 2009 = Ire v Pak , London
15, June 2009 = Eng v WI (D/N) , London
16, June 2009 = NZ v SL , Nottingham
16, June 2009 = Ind v SA (D/N), Nottingham

This fixture is just bakwas.........see WI have to play 2 matches back to back (12,13) nd thats too D/N then nxt day Day. 

TG, Ind dont have to go through messes like this...........


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)

an easy win by NZ........


and now a thrashing win of SA on Eng........

SA is definitely going to be dark horse of this event.......!!!

fingers crossed for tommorow's match......Ind must win to get an edge...!!!


----------



## appserver (Jun 12, 2009)

Now this shows the pathetic form of England! You can lose to the team like SA but there should be some kind of decency at least. In a home ground conditions this result is fair enough to say that England is worthless XI! 

Now where is that single England supporter? 

Kiwis in the other hand has thrashed Ireland, go go black caps!  

West Indies can surprise India. Let the better team win today!

Another interesting clash is between Srilanka and Pakistan. My money on Srilanka!


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2009)

If the indian team loses, then it will be nice entertainment for me.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 12, 2009)

^^ so u supporting WI...

I would love to see Jaisurya's sixes.........and pak bolwers pitai....

All cheers for indian team.....this should be a high scoring game.....that will make it more intersting........


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 13, 2009)

wtf... ind lost the match.....WI won by 7 wickets...!!!

Poor allround performance by Ind....
The pitch was gud....they shud hv scored around 170...

What Dhoni was doing.....its T20....he's playing it like a test match.....

Now they hav to win both matches........against SA nd Eng.....
Both gonna to be very tough, specially against SA....

SL also crunched PAK.....


----------



## appserver (Jun 13, 2009)

I am completely satisfied by the WI's performance. They deserve to win this match. What a superb batting, fielding and bowling. What to say about Indians performance it was very very poor. You should see the lethargic Indians on the field. 
All easy run out chances were missed, simple miss fielding. Come on guys, I would have felt bad if WI lost the match. I guess its going to be WI,SA,NZ,SL in the semis!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 13, 2009)

yups.......true, WI deserve to win.....!!!

But this has certainly make the rest two matches interesting for Ind....And i would like to see a neck to neck match with SA......!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 15, 2009)

once again.........Ind looses.....this tym...against Eng...!!!

Excellent example of poor performance.........nd mismanagement....!!!

Y dhoni tried to play every ball...when he is not in form to play big shots.......he even didnt tried to do so.......and pathan was at the other end......!!!
Jadeja also wasted too many balls......but he proved in bowling...!!!
bad luck for yuvi too....!!!
WTF...:

Ind will go home now.....!!!  :


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 15, 2009)

धोनी का धुल गया गेमप्लान *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/20a.gif


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 15, 2009)

Good.Dhoni needed a reality check. He was flying too high. Now that he has been kicked back it may be good rather for the worse.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 15, 2009)

so THE DEFENDING CHAMPIONS (INDIA) is out of the WC so most eligible team to win the WC can be SOUTH AFRICA OR PAKISTAN 

Now Dhoni and his team mates will prepare for the CHAMPIONS TROPHY starting from september 4 .So watch out for them


----------



## LegendKiller (Jun 15, 2009)

ya men,it was sad to see India crashing out,but as dreamcatcher said Dhon needed a reality-check and so did media.....
Even geoff boycott would have hit more boundaries than dhoni yesterday,stupid guy kept trying to hit ball hard,but it hardly crossed 30-yard circle..........


----------



## appserver (Jun 15, 2009)

Wonderful! 

Indians have not corrected their mistakes. 20 runs in the final over was way too much! Batting was the biggest disappointment for India in this season. 

Why Mr.Dhoni is apologizing?  

I am pleased with the England's performance, now the situation looks interesting in Group E. India's exit give an equal opportunity to WI and England. I want WI to qualify. Its been so long that they played in semis. 

In Group F once again contest between Kiwis and Pakistan. I want NZ to qualify. Lets see. 

Finally, T20 is enough  Like to see a test match asap!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 15, 2009)

I do want to see SA lifting this T20 World Cup. That is one team that really deserves one world cup atleast and its really bad luck that they lost many due to silly things!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 15, 2009)

_ye sare media wale to pagal ho gaye hai...._
It was bad performance of complete team...!!! Well, i want Kiwi or WI lift the cup......this will b gud for the game of t20...!!!!


----------



## jalanbk (Jun 16, 2009)

Now as we know India is out better to choose someone else...


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 20, 2009)

All done...

Its Pak vs SL in final.........!!!

Anything can happen here in t20....so does...two non-favourite teams r heading for final on 21st June.

Well.........ye cup ab indian-subcontinent se bahar nahi jayega............


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 21, 2009)

@ appserver
   I am here bro.winning and loosing is part of the game.still i am very much happy with English.if you analyze overall batting side of england you will notice not more than 2 ducks(afaik) in this tournament but in WI its special,3 ducks in just one game and completely failing to read the sl spinners.LMAO... the way pollard got dismissed and goodness gracious sammy glancing,nodding his head at scoreboard as if hes gonna perform miracle.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 21, 2009)

@ appserver
   I am here bro.winning and loosing is part of the game.still i am very much happy with English.if you analyze overall batting side of england you will notice not more than 2 ducks(afaik) in this tournament but in WI its special,3 ducks in just one game and completely failing to read the sl spinners.LMAO... the way pollard got dismissed and goodness gracious sammy glancing,nodding his head at scoreboard as if hes gonna perform miracle.

At mods : accidently double post,Apologies


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 21, 2009)

Our brothers Pakistan won. 8)

India TV ftw.


----------



## eggman (Jun 21, 2009)

^^haha!!!Are they showing this!!!!!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WTH!!!!!!


----------



## appserver (Jun 22, 2009)

Well played Pakistan! Now they can demand the host status for the WC!


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 22, 2009)

thts true.........pak really played well nd sl very bad........!!!

^^ I dont think so, after winning a championship they can demand for hosting WC. No one want to play in a ground filled with mines.

And now, ICC has done dope test of Shahid Afridi.......
 But the reality is: ICC t20 WC 09 champion : Pakistan......


----------

